# PureFTPd + MLSD = Freeze [Resolved]

## RFLudwick

I've gotten PureFTPd installed and MySQL-configured on my server. Everything appears to work correctly except for the fact that when an FTP client sends an MLSD command to the server -- it freezes. Not only this, but when the MLSD command freezes, any SSH shells I have connected to the server running FTP from the same box that issued the MLSD command, they freeze too.

Any ideas? I've configured a testing directory with the same user & group as the virtual FTP user, I can create a directory just fine.. But when MLSD runs, it freezes up.

Does this have anything to do with symlinks? I have some on the system. Although ProFTPd also had the same issues and I thought moving to PureFTPd would work. Apparently not.Last edited by RFLudwick on Mon Sep 29, 2008 7:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RFLudwick

I ended up fixing this issue. I needed to load the FTP module for iptables in the kernel, that fixed it.

----------

## ibasaw

Hi,

Got same problem, how to resolve it in detail ?

Thanks you.

----------

